# Can't see some images on important sites



## red999 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi. I'm doing some advertising on my webpage. Well, someone wanted me to put an advertisement on it so I went to the link they gave me that contained the HTML code needed. I was unable to see the AD image or the AD code for the image on their webpage. This is so weird. It's one thing to have Adblock installed but it's another to have both the code and image blocked. The piece of code that was supposed to be there was completely missing as was the image. I can give you the link for the advertiser if you'd like but I don't want you to think that is spam. Ok, I'll put the link up along with what I see and can you tell me if that is what you see? This is so strange. 

http://www.pokersourceonline.com/link-to-us.asp

and here is what I see from my desktop...see attached. Thanks for any help. Let me know if you see the same as I do or if you see pictures that I don't see. I've tried browsers, firefox, IE , and Opera and they all give me the same thing. I do use a 2Wire router/modem. Could that be it?


----------



## red999 (Apr 18, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I see:


----------



## red999 (Apr 18, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I see:



Thanks John. I never did see that picture so do you know where the problem could lie? I've never seen this before. Any help? I was really embarrassed to tell the Company that I couldn't see their advertising picture.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If other sites on the Internet work normally, I'm guessing you have some software restriction somewhere that's filtering the image. Another possibility is some sort of setting on your web browser that is preventing the image from being displayed. I don't have much more to offer, it's hard to know why from this end. I'd be looking at exactly how the image is being served on that page to see if maybe they have some sort of HTML thing that you're tripping over.


----------

